# ADA Mini M: Iwagumi (56K)



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Job! Looks very clean and healthy. Be ready for that hairgrass to take over.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

welcome to the forum. Looks very cool. plants look very healthy. that's a crazy co2 diffuser setup you've got going there.


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

great job, love it.roud:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

nice hc! mine just dont want to grow lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

/expert


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

How do you have your Fluval CO2 setup? I may want to do that with mine so hopefully you can give me some pointers. TIA


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for the nice words 

I'm well aware about the hairgrass. I could put some plastic barrier to control its growth but I prefer this way because it look more natural. At the moment, I just snip off any hairgrass growing at unwanted spots. Lets see how long it will take until it become uncontrollable..hmm

@Tanman19az, this is my first time using pressurized CO2 setup, so I'm not sure if I can give you much information with my limited experience. Before this I used DIY CO2 setup until I realized that it is difficult to control CO2 supply in tank using DIY setup. So I switched to this Fluval CO2 and it turned out pretty well. This kit uses manual regulator, so if you might find it difficult to turn it on and off on time. The regulator knob is easy to adjust and the CO2 bottle also last quite long. I have not change the bottle since I use it and that is about 4weeks now. I adjust the rate to about 1 bubble per 2 seconds for 6hours when I turn it on and that is between after an hour the light on and an hour before light off. I also add 1ml of Seachem Flourish Excel everyday. I don't know if this method is enough but my drop checker does not turn yellow and my HC are pearling everyday and grow pretty fast so I assume it is enough. You also might want to use other diffuser and bubble counter because the one that come with the kit is ugly, in my opinion.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I like it. Someday I will take the time to scape my tanks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice and simple!! Love it


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Classic. So simple and so nice.


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

wow that's one of the best iwagumi i've seen in mini m


----------



## donbeezy (Dec 20, 2011)

awesome, looking to do something similiar to that. im new to this.. whats the bubble thing inside the tank on the left side near the filtration system?


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job! I love it.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

@donbeezy, it's a CO2 drop checker for monitoring CO2 level in my tank. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but it really helps me controlling the CO2 level.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

ad3hybrid said:


> @donbeezy, it's a CO2 drop checker for monitoring CO2 level in my tank. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but it really helps me controlling the CO2 level.


It can only be used as a reference, pretty in accurate but gives you an estimate. The bad thing about it is that it takes a decent amount of time to change color. When something's gone wrong, such as an end of the tank dump, by the time the drop checker has changed color, your fish are almost dead.


----------



## 76white02 (Dec 19, 2011)

what kind of rocks are those and where did you get them if I may ask.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow that is an amazing tank


----------



## Chucker (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, nice tank there, neighbor. Are you at UofR or RIT?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

ad3hybrid said:


> Thank you for the nice words
> 
> I'm well aware about the hairgrass. I could put some plastic barrier to control its growth but I prefer this way because it look more natural. At the moment, I just snip off any hairgrass growing at unwanted spots. Lets see how long it will take until it become uncontrollable..hmm
> 
> @Tanman19az, this is my first time using pressurized CO2 setup, so I'm not sure if I can give you much information with my limited experience. Before this I used DIY CO2 setup until I realized that it is difficult to control CO2 supply in tank using DIY setup. So I switched to this Fluval CO2 and it turned out pretty well. This kit uses manual regulator, so if you might find it difficult to turn it on and off on time. The regulator knob is easy to adjust and the CO2 bottle also last quite long. I have not change the bottle since I use it and that is about 4weeks now. I adjust the rate to about 1 bubble per 2 seconds for 6hours when I turn it on and that is between after an hour the light on and an hour before light off. I also add 1ml of Seachem Flourish Excel everyday. I don't know if this method is enough but my drop checker does not turn yellow and my HC are pearling everyday and grow pretty fast so I assume it is enough. You also might want to use other diffuser and bubble counter because the one that come with the kit is ugly, in my opinion.



dude after 6 weeks like that, what other things you dose? like any ferts? root tabs?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice mini :thumbsup:


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for looking. I appreciate all the nice words. I'm sorry of this late reply as I just returned from conference in Las Vegas for a week. My tank currently looks very awful because of serious evaporation, and other problems. I will report about this later. 

@76white02, the rocks are Seiryu stones from Aquaforest. I'm not really satisfied with the stones they sent to me because most of the stones have ugly textures or shapes. Only 1 stone (the main stone in my tank) has the desired texture and shape just like what you can see in Takashi Amano tanks. My advice is, make sure you contact them personally and tell them precisely what kind of stones you want. Of course that depends on availability.

@Chucker, I'm at RIT. Are you nearby?

@Sayurasem, I dose 0.5ml of Seachem Iron and Flourish every other day and 1ml of Seachem Potassium every day. Sometime I forgot the dosing during exam weeks.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

hi ad3hybrid, i noticed the tank is using an oversized Fluval CO2 kit rated for 15-40 gallons. Did that adversely affect your PH or were you able to maintain it by manually adjusting the flow? I'm planning to build out a 4 gallon soon and looking at CO2 as well.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi acitydweller, I don't have any kit for testing the pH in my tank so I don't really know if there is any pH swing. I just rely on CO2 drop checker in the tank but this is not an accurate method. Yes, the flow can be adjusted manually by turning a knob on the regulator and adjust it to your preferred bps, as for me, a bubble per 2 seconds.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Just some updates, nothing much has changed. My tank seems to progress smoothly after recovered some algae attack which I think not very serious. Only green algae was spotted on the glass especially at the back and on the glass diffuser. Algae growth in between HC at the front glass is yet to be removed because I'm still figuring out what method should I use. I was thinking to remove some portion of HC near the glass wall, removed the algae, and let the HC growth again. or Any suggestion?

The only sad news is that one of the fish was found dead and became dried fish:frown:. Now I'm thinking to add some glowlight tetras but I never had experience with this fish. Will they harm the shrimps? There are some new baby shrimps in the tank and I'm worried about them become prey to the fish.

So here is the picture of tank:









Still learning to take good pictures...:icon_neut


Baby shrimp, but this one has grown a bit:









I love to watch my tank from this angle:icon_mrgr:









Regards


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

This is exactly what I want my next tank to be. 

Do you find the Co2 kit to be costly with the replacement cans? If one 88g last you for one month, then down the line, you will end up paying for a full Co2 kit.

Space is my main concern and I was thinking of buying a regulator and using paintball. Do you turn off the kit at night to save Co2? 

Great scape by the way, love the carpet.

Oh, forgot to ask, how did you do that ripple effect? Do you just add a drop of water then took the pic?


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> This is exactly what I want my next tank to be.
> 
> Do you find the Co2 kit to be costly with the replacement cans? If one 88g last you for one month, then down the line, you will end up paying for a full Co2 kit.
> 
> ...


Thank you About the CO2 kit, yes, it is costly if count it like that. But I don't really mind about it because just like you, space constraint is really a problem to me. Another thing is, when I bought this kit, I was in hurry to replace my DIY yeast CO2 with a proper kit which I can control the CO2 supply more precisely. Paintball setup was definitely in my mind but due budget constraint at that time, I went for this Fluval kit. But now, I'm looking paintball kit with solenoid because this Fluval kit is difficult to adjust. Just a little bit tuning on the knob will cause huge difference in bps. But I don't think I will replace this kit with paintball soon. Still in consideration:icon_conf.

To save CO2, I turn it off an hour before light off and turn it on usually an hour after light on. Sometime later than that, depends on my schedule. 

Another thing I want you to know, honestly, I haven't change the can since I started using it early November until now. So, it's almost 2 months already. I never expect each can will last this long, but yeah, this surprised me. However, when I was away for 11days, I set the bps to 1 bubble for every 5-6 seconds. Now, I set it to 1 bubble for every 2 seconds average. So, I don't know how to calculate how long each can will last. Maybe one day I will set up an experiment to test it, with more controlled variables:icon_cool.

I just drop some water using a liquid dropper after I set my camera on timer. The ripple effect was not nice, more like a UFO to me It will be better if use a hair dryer or anything similar.

Regards


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

The paintball kit isn't much different beside can size... Maybe find a way for two needle valves so you can have dual stage.. I've had mine for about a week still messing with it.. for some reason my bps slowly drops and i have to readjust every few hours? Still trying to figure out what thats about.. Also i have a home made bubble counter on mine and i bump the needle with tongs for very small adjustments. If i try to adjust with my hand i either blow the diffuser off or shoot all the water outta my counter. :/ maybe you could help me as well.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi!

Just wanna bring this thread up again as I'm going to post the final update of this tank. 

I left this tank unchecked for almost 3 months during the summer. No CO2, no ferts, no proper trimmings. I just let a friend of mine who has no experience at all with tank keeping to take care of this tank (feed the fish, add water). After I returned from summer holidays, I was surprised to see the plants still growing, but in very poor conditions (lots of algae). Then I start again with all regular maintenance in hoping to see this tank shine again. So here is the result after more than a month of rehab:











I'm not going with all the details. You can see it yourself. So, this is it. I'm going to tear down this tank and come up with another scape using Sado-Akadama stones. Maybe I should start another journal, with more regular updates (senior year is much more relaxing than expected. haha).

Thank you!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

This is an absolutely beautiful scape. Nice carpet! 

I am sure your next scape with the raw akadama stones will be just as nice.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

still looks great


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that is extremely nice, curious to see the new scape.


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice tank, great job.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you!

I'm still waiting for my Sado-Akadama stones. They should arrive this week, I think. And I am currently doing some research on plants list for my next project.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool, could you snap some pics, when they get there? I am curious to see what 15 lbs looks like.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I like how you trimmed the grass longer towards the back. Looking forward to seeing how you rescape. :smile:


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi!

Sorry guys, I had to postponed my project because i was kinda busy with other stuffs; labworks, programs etc. and also the stones' shipments had been delayed. But here is the layout:










looks familiar? no? LOL~

The Sado-Akadama stones did not meet my expectation. I thought they were supposed to be more brownish just like what advertised on the website. But never mind, they still look nice though. and Im already out of time because I have to finish this layout in May before my graduation and then I will go back to Malaysia. Hopefully this layout will become a success.

My plan is to use stem plants on the background, HC (from previous layout) as foreground, some Lileopsis and Crypt. parva at midground. 

Comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Playing around with the stones a little bit:










Still not looking good..hmmm :icon_conf


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Those are very nice looking stones. My only concern is that they all appear very close in size, but that will only make the final hardscape that much more rewarding once you nail it down.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> This is exactly what I want my next tank to be.
> 
> Do you find the Co2 kit to be costly with the replacement cans? If one 88g last you for one month, then down the line, you will end up paying for a full Co2 kit.
> 
> ...












Mine:



















Mine:










Well, I guess I'm close enough, 

These pics are untouched, the iPhone 4 camera saturates everything!


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

beedee said:


> Those are very nice looking stones. My only concern is that they all appear very close in size, but that will only make the final hardscape that much more rewarding once you nail it down.


I agree, they are very similar. But I still have to use them because they are the only stones that I have with same texture and color. So, here is the result I get after another attempt:










The supporting stone on the left still looks big. Maybe I should use plants to reduce its appearance, probably some Lileopsis around it. 

@FlyingHellFish, your HC are amazing! Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I like how you keep everything really clean. Great job!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

No, I like yours better. Mine is all small, trying to get the leaf size bigger.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

I like it with bigger leaves and not too compact growth too. The texture will look better and made them more like a bed of plants than a bed of.. I dunno something not plants?haha 

Maybe reducing your light intensity would help. This is what I noticed to my HC after I changed the lighting from 27W+20W to 27W+13W. Or maybe just because my picture was zoomed more than yours and made mine looks bigger. But still, being able to grow healthy HC is really a significant success for most people in this hobby


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

ADAtank said:


> I like how you keep everything really clean. Great job!


Thank you


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Some sketchings I made when planning the layout:










Plant list:
-HC
-Lileopsis brasiliensis
-Crypt parva
-Hemianthus micranthemoides
-Ludwigia arcuata
-Heteranthera zosterifolia


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Dude, hahahah hahahah

That is awesome paint brush skills!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I like the above sketch. should look very cool.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Dude, hahahah hahahah
> 
> That is awesome paint brush skills!


hahaha I used my tablet computer, much easier when using your fingers. It looked horrible when I tried to use Paint in my laptop :icon_lol:.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Fat Guy said:


> I like the above sketch. should look very cool.


Thanks! I hope the layout will look the same using real plants.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

The plants I ordered should arrive tomorrow, which means I will begin planting on Friday night or maybe during the weekend. Any thoughts on the rocks arrangement? 

Full view:









Angle view:









Top view:









Another thing I noticed is my lighting set. Its already more than a year since I used it which means its time for a replacement bulb. So far, I only found AquaTouch selling it and quite expensive for a bulb. Anyone know other source selling it? 
I already have Archea 45cm LED set but I don't really like the bluish color:icon_roll


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

WOW, that one nice layout! This is one of the few thread I;m actually excited to see what the results are. 

What I don't think fits with an ADA tank are those clip on lights, kind of seem a bit tacky and takes away from the whole look of rimless tank.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Great hardscape!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

The rock on the far left seems to close to the glass but if you move it back that will throw off the scale of the main rock. Maybe try playing with the angle of that one rock. Overall it is a great looking scape.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, I can't afford those expensive ADA lighting or other hanging light fixtures. But hey, I have one solution on how to hide the clip. Let me try it first whether it improves the appearance then I will post it.:hihi:

The stone on the left is still bugging me no matter how I try to adjust it. I tried to move it a little and buried it as deep as I could. Here is the result:

BEFORE:









AFTER:









hmm.. I think it looks better...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good. I hate to be critical of a layout but what do you think about moving the small stone in back up infront on the right? Right now, it looks kind of hidden, even though it's almost dead center. I was thinking it may balance out the left stone, which looks quite nice now that you buried it.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

I like the front left one better now too. I think the issue we are now running into is the even number of stones, 4. Do you have another small one you can use in the foreground area?

Something like this maybe?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

beedee said:


> I like the front left one better now too. I think the issue we are now running into is the even number of stones, 4. Do you have another small one you can use in the foreground area?


There are 5. I thought the same. I didn't see the one center in back. That's why I suggested moving it in my post above. On mentioned that because I thought exactly the same until look back up for the top view.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies 

I will try to find if there is any small stone suitable to enhance the rock arrangement. 

At the moment I'm preparing the plants before planting tomorrow morning. I love planting but not preparing them.haha I wish I have those helpers like Mr. Amano has..:icon_roll


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm interested to see how the stargrass looks in an Iwagumi setup. It's one of the plants I'm considering for an iwagumi tank for my new GLA 36-L (same size as yours). It might require frequent trimming, but I think it could look pretty good.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

The tank is now planted! 


















Is this _Ludwigia arcuata_ emersed form? 










The not so healthy HM:



























The water is still a bit cloudy even after a couple water change. Some plants also float up after I turned on the filter. I just removed them. Too lazy to plant again and I don't want to disturb the soil too much.haha And it looks really messy right now...:icon_roll


I did some adjustments with the rocks arrangement. I don't know if it looks better right now but since the tank is already planted, I won't do any adjustment again. Too much work. However, I really do appreciate your comments and opinions. Let me know what you think..


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

AUvet14 said:


> I'm interested to see how the stargrass looks in an Iwagumi setup. It's one of the plants I'm considering for an iwagumi tank for my new GLA 36-L (same size as yours). It might require frequent trimming, but I think it could look pretty good.


This is my first time growing the stargrass. I really hope it will grow nicely because it was heavily infected with hair algae when I received it. Most of them end up in the bin. I only selected the healthy shoots with least hair algae on it and plant them. 

I'm not good dealing with algae. Before this, I just redo all over again if there is too much algae growing. And I don't want redo this tank all over again. haha


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

ad3hybrid said:


> This is my first time growing the stargrass. I really hope it will grow nicely because it was heavily infected with hair algae when I received it. Most of them end up in the bin. I only selected the healthy shoots with least hair algae on it and plant them.
> 
> I'm not good dealing with algae. Before this, I just redo all over again if there is too much algae growing. And I don't want redo this tank all over again. haha


Yes, that looks like l. arcuata emersed form.

Also, stargrass will grow like a weed once it gets used to your setup. Idk so much about what to do about the algae though. It's definitely one of my favorite plants though. This photo was from a couple months ago, before I did a little bit of rearranging, thinning out, and trying to control an algae outbreak as well, but this is probably the best I have gotten it to look, I just haven't gotten it back to that level yet. I just had to have the genius idea to move it to a different spot just at the time all the other problems hit. Lol. It's the one on the left behind the blyxa japonica.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I absolutely loooooooooooooooooooooove this tank. Especially the rock work. It's spectacular! Also, what filter are you using (name anything in-line that might be reducing the flow) and is it on full blast? I never had luck using the ADA Mini outflow on max...it would always blow the living crap out of my soil lines on the opposite side. Craters within a minute or so.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

AUvet14 said:


> Yes, that looks like l. arcuata emersed form.
> 
> Also, stargrass will grow like a weed once it gets used to your setup. Idk so much about what to do about the algae though. It's definitely one of my favorite plants though. This photo was from a couple months ago, before I did a little bit of rearranging, thinning out, and trying to control an algae outbreak as well, but this is probably the best I have gotten it to look, I just haven't gotten it back to that level yet. I just had to have the genius idea to move it to a different spot just at the time all the other problems hit. Lol. It's the one on the left behind the blyxa japonica.


That is nice to hear Can't wait to see my stargrass growing. If it survives, and grows too fast, maybe I will have to replace it with other stems plant. LOL. I just don't like the leaves size. Too big for nano tank. But still, lets wait until it fully grown then we will decide. BTW,your tank is very lush and beautiful! I like it!


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sure it will survive. It's probably one of the most resilient plants I've kept. I've seen it come back to life from stems I was sure were dead. It tolerates heavy trimming, so you could always trim it back a lot every few weeks. If your light is strong enough, it will even stay shorter and just get bushier. Without my glass top on, mine didn't want to grow above 8 inches but it got super bushy. I'll definitely follow it rinse how it does. I'm still undecided on it for my iwagumi.

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

freph said:


> I absolutely loooooooooooooooooooooove this tank. Especially the rock work. It's spectacular! Also, what filter are you using (name anything in-line that might be reducing the flow) and is it on full blast? I never had luck using the ADA Mini outflow on max...it would always blow the living crap out of my soil lines on the opposite side. Craters within a minute or so.


Thank you so much  I'm using Finnex px-360 rated as 95gPH. Yes it is on full blast but I can see reduced flow rate compared to my previous setup using same filter but different configuration. This is what I did for current setup:










There are two elbow connected for both inlet and outlet so that should probably one of the factors reducing the flow rate.










Then the filter is placed lower than the tank which is not recommended by the manufacturer. This is also reduces flow rate.

Now the reduced flow rate is actually a benefit because there is no more craters formed and my slope still looks intact. The plants float up before this probably because I did not plant them properly. At the moment, the flow rate is very nice (I can see debris circling around in the tank quite fast). However, it might change when the stem plants grow tall at the back.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Just some updates:

The water now has become crystal clear. (I love Purigen) Did 80% WC and will repeat it everyday for the whole week. No chemical dosing at the moment. I will start dosing after a week with K and then Iron and Flourish after 2 weeks. That depends on plants growth. I also begin the CO2 injection at 1bps using pressurized CO2. 

Before this I said no craters formed with my filter flow rate. Well, I take it back because when I woke up this morning I saw small crater formed. It was not big enough to cause serious problems but just for precaution I put the empty drop checker on the opposite side of the filter outlet in hoping it will help to reduce flow rate at that particular area.





































Thank you for looking. I will update again after a week or so.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks fantastic, well done.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

UPDATE:

After a week there not much things to say. There were some hair algae growing on the HC probably from the stargrass. Then I put 4 hungry cherry shrimps and now no algae growth observed. Maybe I will add more cherries after this to take care some decaying plants. But now the HC looks healthy and starts propagating. 











Lileopsis growth rate is very slow...haha maybe I got used to hairgrass growth rate that is why I find Lileopsis is very slow although it is rated as medium growth rate. Anyway, new shoot and runner!:biggrin:










Other plants:





































What annoys me the most right now is the small stone at the right front which has contrasting color compared to other stones. Actually it is a Seiryu stone. I'm thinking to remove it and just leave that area without stone and let the HC fills in. Any ideas? 










FTS:


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

It looks like you should take it out. It looks out of place. Any chance you could get another stone like the others?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I like it. that rock on the right does look out of place, but I think you can get rid of it and things will still look great. star grass does grow like a weed. so does HM. get ready


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

It's looking great! I agree on removing the odd colored stone, but would suggest replacing it to keep the odd number of stones and balance in the tank.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Time for some updates:










After 4 weeks, growths in this tank is slower than I expected. The foreground is still not fully covered by the HC. Compared to my previous layout, the HC successfully covered my foreground in just 3weeks. At first I thought the problem is my lighting because the bulb I'm using is already more than 1year old so I added extra 20W 6500K screw bulb.










But still the HC did not show any improved growth rate. Then I observed that many new shoots emerged from the soil but not many visible new runners growing on top of the soil. 










After I looked carefully, I realized that the shrimps actually moved the soil pellets around and the HC become buried beneath the soil that is why less visible HC growth. I sucked up the soil covering the HC every day and now more growth is observed. So hopefully in 2 weeks the foreground is fully covered by HC. 

I'm planning to switch the stargrass at the back using plants with smaller leaves. Maybe _Rotala rotundifolia_ or _Didiplis diandra_. I don't really like the stargrass because the leaves size is to big for this small iwagumi. Ludwigia arcuata looks good currently but man, this plant is also a slow grower. haha (I want everything fast!:biggrin. 

Other updates:
-added 5 juvenile guppies from my other tank. 1 already died. jumper.:icon_frow
-no longer using the lily pipes because of difficulties during maintenance. Much easier to use current set up.
-the odd colored stone has been removed. Thank you for your advices.:icon_smil but I can't find suitable stones to replace it..hmm..
-Started dosing 1ml Seachem Potassium, 0.5ml Seachem Iron, 0.5ml Seachem Fluorish for every 2days and 1ml Excel daily.
-CO2 set up at 2bps.
-Lighting period for 8hours.

Other photos:























































Thank you for looking!:icon_smil Comments and suggestions are welcomed!

Regards.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Such a fun thread to read through. All you ADA users have very beautiful tanks!


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

tylergvolk said:


> Such a fun thread to read through. All you ADA users have very beautiful tanks!


Thanks!


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

UPDATE:










I think it's getting a little bit messy in this tank. Should I start trimming. No?


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone know the correct method to trim HM into certain shape? I observed that HM growth pattern is quite random compared to other stem plants I had before. Should I just trim them in straight line or do I have to select certain stems before trimming?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

ad3hybrid said:


> Does anyone know the correct method to trim HM into certain shape? I observed that HM growth pattern is quite random compared to other stem plants I had before. Should I just trim them in straight line or do I have to select certain stems before trimming?


Just trim in the shape you want. You may have to trim more often than other stems if it starts growing downwards as it's trying to carpet, even if it's well above the substrate.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Just trim in the shape you want. You may have to trim more often than other stems if it starts growing downwards as it's trying to carpet, even if it's well above the substrate.


Thanks! will try to do it tomorrow.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm actually confused whether my 'HM' is the _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ or _Hemianthus glomeratus_. 










Maybe I need some clarifications about this thing.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

UPDATE:

Before trimming:











After trimming:











Thank you for looking!:icon_smil


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is an absolutely amazing tank. The scale of it is fantastic and the texture of the plants. I will like to watch it mature more. You should get some lily pipes, that would be the cherry on top!


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think that looks more like hemianthus glomeritus. Leaves look much to big to be HM.

Tank is looking nice. Not what I've typically seen with a lot of iwagumi tanks. A lot more variety in flora, but still looks good. I think the variety in flora brings a bit of a different feel to it than the minimalistic iwagumi with a carpet and a background plant. It's different, but I like what you've done with it. It seems to work pretty well with your hardscape.

I do think your early concerns about the size of the stargrass might have been valid. It does look rather large in this small a tank. Maybe something with finer leaves would look good in that spot.

How did you do your trimming? Did you pull it all up and replant the tops or did you take off the tops? It almost looks to nice and neat for just cutting off the tops, at least neater than when I top my stems. It usually takes it a couple days for it to start looking good again after a big trim.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

karatekid14 said:


> This is an absolutely amazing tank. The scale of it is fantastic and the texture of the plants. I will like to watch it mature more. You should get some lily pipes, that would be the cherry on top!


Thank you! I do have lily pipes for this tank but I decided not to use it because of difficulties when doing maintenance. The hose I used is too stiff and make it difficult to place the lily pipes properly.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

AUvet14 said:


> I think that looks more like hemianthus glomeritus. Leaves look much to big to be HM.
> 
> Tank is looking nice. Not what I've typically seen with a lot of iwagumi tanks. A lot more variety in flora, but still looks good. I think the variety in flora brings a bit of a different feel to it than the minimalistic iwagumi with a carpet and a background plant. It's different, but I like what you've done with it. It seems to work pretty well with your hardscape.
> 
> ...


Thank you. But my tank still looks too neat. I use many plants to make it looks natural but still can't achieve that. Maybe I should add more plants maybe some moss or fissidens. But I dont think i have enough time for that right now. My top priority at the moment is to replace the stargrass with Rotala rotundifolia or Didiplis diandra or any fast growing stem plant with nice color. I'm also thinking to add a bright red color plant.

Yes, I replanted the stargrass


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

ad3hybrid said:


> Thank you. But my tank still looks too neat. I use many plants to make it looks natural but still can't achieve that. Maybe I should add more plants maybe some moss or fissidens. But I dont think i have enough time for that right now. My top priority at the moment is to replace the stargrass with Rotala rotundifolia or Didiplis diandra or any fast growing stem plant with nice color. I'm also thinking to add a bright red color plant.
> 
> Yes, I replanted the stargrass


You can replant the stargrass, but it can tolerate some heavy hacking, which is much quicker and easier than replanting.  Just a suggestion. If you're looking for something bright red colored, might I suggest rotala macrandra?  I was actually thinking didiplis diandra might work in place of the stargrass as well. Mayaca fluviatilis might look good there if you're looking for a more wild/natural look.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

AUvet14 said:


> You can replant the stargrass, but it can tolerate some heavy hacking, which is much quicker and easier than replanting.  Just a suggestion. If you're looking for something bright red colored, might I suggest rotala macrandra?  I was actually thinking didiplis diandra might work in place of the stargrass as well. Mayaca fluviatilis might look good there if you're looking for a more wild/natural look.


Yup, R. macrandra should fit in this tank. Thanks for the suggestion Mayaca fluvatilis is a nice plant but I'm not sure the placement for it. At the center maybe?


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

ad3hybrid said:


> Yup, R. macrandra should fit in this tank. Thanks for the suggestion Mayaca fluvatilis is a nice plant but I'm not sure the placement for it. At the center maybe?


Hmm. Maybe mayaca fluviatilis behind the L. arcuata and kinda in that back left corner? Then maybe R. macrandra just to the right of the mayaca, kinda next to/behind the largest stone. Might make a nice focal point.

You can get mayaca fluviatilis to form somewhat of an unkempt-looking bush with repeated trimmings as well as planting 3 or 4 stems together (in the same hole), just make sure you keep up with ferts so the new growth after successive trimmings doesn't stunt. I've had it stunt when I've slacked on my dosing following heavy trimmings, then it takes it a couple weeks to get growing nicely again.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright, I just ordered all the plants I need. The plan now is to use_ Didiplis diandra_ as background plant and create slope from left to the middle at the point where _Hemianthus glomeratus_ now. Then _R. macrandra_ between the main stone and _L. arcuata._ _M. fluvatilis_ will be placed behind _L. arcuata_. I also ordered _Crypt wendtii_. Maybe I will put it in front left of _L. arcuata_. Now I feel its going to get really crowded..:icon_roll


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright, time for UPDATE although I'm very lazy to do this LOL~

Anyway, it is already a week since I remove the stargrass and replace it with _D. diandra_. There are new shoots now and so far I'm very pleased with it.:icon_smil
_Mayaca fluvatilis_ is still adapting. I still cannot see its impact to this layout but lets wait a little longer and see whether it really improve the layout. 

I decided not to put _Rotala macrandra_ because it's too big for this tank. Last time I saw this plant it was not that big. So I decide to let it grow in another tank first and see whether the new growth is smaller. But then I found a short stem of _Althernanthera reineckii_ survived in that tank. I'm quite surprised to see it because I can't even remember when the last time I grow it.haha:icon_surp so I transfer it into this tank. Maybe it can be a suitable replacement to _R. macrandra_. 

And I changed my ligthing to 16" Finnex RAY 2 (9W). All I want to say is that it is SUPER BRIGHT!hahaha I exaggerate a lot but this lighting is definitely brighter than my previous 27W compact fluorescent and cheaper too. Well done Finnex!:thumbsup:

Okay, enough with words. 






























































































































































































All photos were taken using Canon PowerShot ELPH 300HS. Comments and suggestions are welcome!:icon_mrgr


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

you know... you could have the most butt ugly shrimp in the world in there and they would still look stunning in that tank. you have created a masterpiece....


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> you know... you could have the most butt ugly shrimp in the world in there and they would still look stunning in that tank. you have created a masterpiece....


Thanks! I'm still trying to learn on how to improve the details though..:red_mouth


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

That is one nice tank. Is that a Ray2 for your light? Also, what school do you go to in Roc? I graduated from RIT in 2009. You must be loving the snow up there


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow...looking better and better with each update...


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

PeterN1986 said:


> That is one nice tank. Is that a Ray2 for your light? Also, what school do you go to in Roc? I graduated from RIT in 2009. You must be loving the snow up there


Thank you! I'm in RIT and graduating this spring. Yup, snow here is awesome! currently enjoying the scenery after the Nemo came


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Wow...looking better and better with each update...


thanks! I'm enjoying this tank progress each day:icon_mrgr


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Bravo! this is definitely nature aquarium style!


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

ad3hybrid said:


> Thank you! I'm in RIT and graduating this spring. Yup, snow here is awesome! currently enjoying the scenery after the Nemo came


Awesome, have a garbage plate for me! I also miss the Ben and Jerry's in the SAU.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

PeterN1986 said:


> Awesome, have a garbage plate for me! I also miss the Ben and Jerry's in the SAU.


Already tried the garbage plate and will not do it anymore. Too much for me.haha


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Bravo! this is definitely nature aquarium style!


thank you:icon_bigg As for me, it is an obligation to follow nature aquarium style when you use ADA tank.haha


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

Simply incredible.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

God man, is it really this simple as this thread makes it seem? You have to have some trade secrets. Your tank is amazing. I want to do an ADA mini probably at the beginning of 2014 but I'm afraid to embarrass myself.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

*The secret is: there is no secret!*



Xalyx said:


> God man, is it really this simple as this thread makes it seem? You have to have some trade secrets. Your tank is amazing. I want to do an ADA mini probably at the beginning of 2014 but I'm afraid to embarrass myself.


LOL~ I received a couple of messages asking about my secret. But honestly, i really don't have any secret to hide. If you read Frank's of ADG thread, you will probably get all the information you need to keep a small tank. Well, my dosing is not as rigid as others because I always forgot to put in ferts in my tank. Maybe ADA aquasoil has all the nutrients plants need. But what I do for my tank that probably most people take for granted is the water change. I changed the water in this tank about 20% twice a week. Then for every 2-3weeks I will change about 70% of the water that is usually when I do the trimming.Thats all the secret that I have. 

Well there is no universal guideline that will work for everybody in this hobby. All you need to do is to identify the problem and act quickly to solve it. 

But if you have further question regarding technical details about this tank, I'm more than happy to answer, but based on my experiences though. You still need to experiment to get the best results. That's the beauty of this hobby. My first planted tank also was not as successful as this one .:icon_mrgr

So don't feel embarrassed if you still new in this hobby. there's always first time. Good Luck!roud:


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

I stumbled across that thread last night and it was the most informative thread I've ever read on here. Kept me up to 1 AM even though I had to wake up at 5 AM. I'm also glad you're doing this in college you're just firing me up and making me realize my goals are very possible. When I get into a dorm in Sept 2013 or Jan 2014 the first thing I want to do is a Mini tank. I have big goals for my second tank and I definitely learned from my 55G it's not going to take me tank after tank I want to get it right the second time around.

What's most impressive is the variety of plants and how each individual species has a resounding impact. Sure I could probably do a one species HC, glosso, hairgrass but the combination of plants that you have takes much more skill and the result is simply amazing. I am amazed by how good it looks. I have a little under a year before I'll be in a position to setup something like this anyway, trying to do as much as I can with my 55G while I still can to build up my skills for a Mini M.

Btw, is this the type of diffusser you use?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-Pollen-G...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d394144c1


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Xalyx said:


> I stumbled across that thread last night and it was the most informative thread I've ever read on here. Kept me up to 1 AM even though I had to wake up at 5 AM. I'm also glad you're doing this in college you're just firing me up and making me realize my goals are very possible. When I get into a dorm in Sept 2013 or Jan 2014 the first thing I want to do is a Mini tank. I have big goals for my second tank and I definitely learned from my 55G it's not going to take me tank after tank I want to get it right the second time around.
> 
> What's most impressive is the variety of plants and how each individual species has a resounding impact. Sure I could probably do a one species HC, glosso, hairgrass but the combination of plants that you have takes much more skill and the result is simply amazing. I am amazed by how good it looks. I have a little under a year before I'll be in a position to setup something like this anyway, trying to do as much as I can with my 55G while I still can to build up my skills for a Mini M.
> 
> ...


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

I trimmed the HC and H. glomeratus on Thursday and here is how the tank looks like now. 










The saturation seems a lilttle bit off here..hmmm:icon_neut

BTW, Didiplis diandra has grown a lot. Maybe I will trimm it next week after I have done will my final exams. 










Oh, do you have any suggestions on which camera I should get? I don't want DSLRs, too bulky for me. I'm not a serious photographer anyway just want to take nice photos.

Thank you!

Regards


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks fantastic, well done!


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey nice tank! I'm up in Rochester too! Where do you do fish shopping? There's only 1 or two good stores here


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> That looks fantastic, well done!


Thank you! 



BS87 said:


> Hey nice tank! I'm up in Rochester too! Where do you do fish shopping? There's only 1 or two good stores here


thanks! I rarely do fish shopping here in Rochester. There are only PetCo and PetSmart available but as for me, the fish are quite expensive and at low quality too. There are some aquarium plants available, but not much to choose and again, poor quality. Everything I used to set this tank were bought from online stores. I paid a lot for shipping.haha:icon_roll


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Man, your HC Cuba looks great! I can get mine looking like yours only on the top layer and they just die off. Once again, confused as to how to trim them.

It seems I'm in this cycle of trim and wait, never good growth overall. Only got the growth looking good on top. 

HOW ????


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Your tank is absolutely gorgeous!! Where did you get your amano iwagumi rocks?


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

ad3hybrid said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! I rarely do fish shopping here in Rochester. There are only PetCo and PetSmart available but as for me, the fish are quite expensive and at low quality too. There are some aquarium plants available, but not much to choose and again, poor quality. Everything I used to set this tank were bought from online stores. I paid a lot for shipping.haha:icon_roll


There are 2 stores I have found that are better than the chains.

PetWorld/Aqua Shop are really helpful people, have good prices and have two locations (Greece, near the mall and Fairport next to the Wegmans).

ABC Pet city has some really nice stuff some times, It's all family owned. They are super helpful (sometimes hard to understand due to the russian accent), maybe a bit pricey.

http://www.petworldrochester.com/
http://www.abcpetcity.com/


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Man, your HC Cuba looks great! I can get mine looking like yours only on the top layer and they just die off. Once again, confused as to how to trim them.
> 
> It seems I'm in this cycle of trim and wait, never good growth overall. Only got the growth looking good on top.
> 
> HOW ????


I took a look on your thread, and tried to figure out what's wrong. Well, I'm guessing that your tank need more lighting so that it can penetrate to the lower parts of the carpet. And maybe you should check your iron dosing. Some people say that HC needs more iron or the leaves will turn yellow.

If it still doesn't work, (I know this is harsh) it would be better if you try over again. This time, I'm suggesting that you use finer gravel. I'm using ADA powder type and it helps a lot for HC to anchor on into the gravel because HC has very thin roots. 

I trimmed my HC just like everyone did. You can watch it on YouTube.




Jarek Strzechowski said:


> Your tank is absolutely gorgeous!! Where did you get your amano iwagumi rocks?


Thank you  the rocks are from ADG Shop. its called Sado-Akadama. 




BS87 said:


> There are 2 stores I have found that are better than the chains.
> 
> PetWorld/Aqua Shop are really helpful people, have good prices and have two locations (Greece, near the mall and Fairport next to the Wegmans).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I didn't know that. Maybe I didn't explore Rochester enough.:icon_mrgr


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Could it be that the substrate is too compact? I thought that Flourite didn't compact as much as other substrate. 

Lighting wise, I think I got a lot of light. It's 42 LED (low power) plus I use a desktop lamp at 23 watts. I get constantly small leaf size on all plants, every single type of plant I introduce. I'm confused on what I'm missing. Co2 pumps at a 2bps rate in a 6 gallon, I can't be low in that can I? 

Now everything is going down hill, I even replanted but it doesn't spread, it stays low with small leafs. The yellowing is a bit of the iPhone 4's camera. It saturates all the colours. 

*thumbs up for your tank, everything looks so healthy.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

So nice!


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

It's been a while since last update. Not many has changed, only the color of Didiplis diandra has become redder.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is professional.  Soooo nice.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Apa kabar! This tank is bagus! Lol.. I am a huge fan of it like most on here  It answered my question as to whether the Finnex 2 fixture would bring out reds in the plants. As for the Amazonia New substrate, did you follow Franks steps to add substrate additives or did you just use the substrate by itself?


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Khabar baik! LOL~ The Finnex RAY2 LED will definitely help to make your plants redder, if you provide with all the nutrients they need. I only use the soil only without other additives.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw your selling this setup, so this is the end? 

It truly captured Nature Aquarium, think you will do another back in Malaysia? ( you can probably find lots of cool plants and fish there lol)


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Did you hang your lights? or is it sitting on the top rim of the tank?


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> I saw your selling this setup, so this is the end?
> 
> It truly captured Nature Aquarium, think you will do another back in Malaysia? ( you can probably find lots of cool plants and fish there lol)


Not now, but soon. I have another 5 weeks left before I have to pack everything up. I'm just looking for a buyer who willing to buy this whole setup and hopefully he/she can continue this layout. If not, then I have to tear it apart and sell everything separately. 

I do not know whether I'm able to do another layout back in Malaysia. Yes, there are more plants and fish varieties there, and much cheaper too! However, I might get busy with other stuffs, works (or busy looking for one:icon_lol. When I settled down, then maybe I will start aquascaping again.:icon_wink


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

chris.rivera3 said:


> Did you hang your lights? or is it sitting on the top rim of the tank?


I just put it on top of the rim.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely, incredibly beautiful. Props to you for keeping up with a tank this awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't want to be mean but I hope you split up your tank and then I can capture a small piece of this awesomeness 


- Mumford


----------



## Soupy944 (Dec 17, 2012)

ad3hybrid said:


> Not now, but soon. I have another 5 weeks left before I have to pack everything up. I'm just looking for a buyer who willing to buy this whole setup and hopefully he/she can continue this layout. If not, then I have to tear it apart and sell everything separately.
> 
> I do not know whether I'm able to do another layout back in Malaysia. Yes, there are more plants and fish varieties there, and much cheaper too! However, I might get busy with other stuffs, works (or busy looking for one:icon_lol. When I settled down, then maybe I will start aquascaping again.:icon_wink


check your inbox:thumbsup:


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Still not much progress for update.The Didiplis diandra at the back grows very very very slow which makes me doubt this plant as D. diandra. Last time I grow D. diandra, they grew really fast and instead of dark red color, the previous one was pinkish red. Maybe the one I have now is Limnophila species.

I think nutrients in the soil has depleted because many of the plants started showing some deficiencies. The HC turned yellow. Some of the microswords leaves died. Probably those were old leaves because if you notice, I never trim the microswords. I hope the next owner will trim them and add some root tabs into the soil. 



3 weeks to go...:icon_sad:


----------



## Bodei (Apr 14, 2013)

Really awesome tank. Inspirational.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

ad3hybrid said:


> Khabar baik! LOL~ The Finnex RAY2 LED will definitely help to make your plants redder, if you provide with all the nutrients they need. I only use the soil only without other additives.


hmm i thought you were dosing npk and excel? was that only for the first scape and this scape?


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Can you post a current plant list?? Maybe label or reference the plants in the pictures also?


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

This thread is now a history.haha Anyway, I just want to post the final photo of this tank I took before I let it go. 



Specs:

- ADA Mini M
- ADA New Amazonia Powder 
- Finnex Ray 2 LED (9W)
- Finnex PX-360 canister filter
- Fluval 88g CO2 at 1-2bps 
- Sado-Akadama stones
- Cherry shrimps

Fertilizations:
- Seachem Flourish Excel 1ml
- Seachem Potassium 1.5ml
- Seachem Iron 0.5ml
- Seachem Flourish 0.5ml
*all above were added for every 2 days, but as mentioned before my dosing schedule was not regular. 

As requested, I labelled the photo with numbers for reference of the plants featured in this layout: 



1- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
2- Lileopsis brasiliensis
3- Hemianthus glomeratus
4- Ludwigia arcuata
5- Mayaca fluvatilis
6- Didiplis diandra
7- Althernanthera reineckii

There is also Crypt parva but cannot be seen in the photo.

Well, this is it. Thank you so much for all the supports given to me to keep this journal up until now. I apologize if this journal is not informative or not updated as much as it should be. I really enjoy keeping the this tank, as much as my passion in this hobby:smile:. I will try to create another aquascape when I'm ready to do so. Again, thank you.

THE END.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

It was a great story and awesome ending. Hope the new owner takes excellent care of that gem.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

New owner got it, kinda forgot about it so it was messy, and rescaped it.


----------



## rice n curry man (Jun 18, 2008)

Ya that tank was taken down because of college but once the actual semester starts, I might try to do a copy of the original tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks amazing, thanks for taking a concluding pic.


----------



## BootyBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish I could grow HC like that. But then again, I'm not running a high tech setup.


----------

